# Bell Tree Mini Direct - 7.26.15



## Justin (Jul 27, 2015)

I've got a couple quick things to share today with today's Mini version of TBT Direct. Check it all out below:


*The Bell Tree Fire Festival*




Our latest summer event is here with The Bell Tree Fire Festival this year, following in the footsteps of *2014's TBT Beach Party* and *2013's Clash of the New Leaves*. With three new contests, two fantastic new collectibles, and a special surprise from the Fire Gods, you'll definitely want to participate for fun and rewards! Entries for all three contests will close on August 10th, so *check out the full introduction thread from Jason and get to work!*



Spoiler: Exclusive Look at the Inspiration behind the Fire Festival












*Apple Restocks*




Be on the look out for a small Apple collectible restock in the Shop later tonight at 10:00PM Pacific Time, or just about one hour from this post's date and time. A second small restock in the early afternoon/late morning Pacific Time will come sometime later this week or next week, notice will be provided. Good luck! Be warned that the Shop will close slightly prior to the restock, including blocking out access to the ABD.


*The Big Red Toy Hammer Raffle*​
Have you been feeling some hammer envy? A different opportunity to obtain the Red Toy Hammer collectible is upon us this week! For just 99 Bells, you can enter our Red Toy Hammer raffle where ten winners will receive the collectible. Try your luck by purchasing a ticket in the Shop now. Entries close sometime next Sunday, August 2nd so get yours in sooner than later if you don't want to miss out.





*Staff Applications*​
Just a quick note that we have extensively reviewed all of the staff applications submitted and we hope to announce our new moderators soon. 


That's everything we have for today's quick update. Be sure to check out the ongoing TBT Fire Festival over the next two weeks and have a great time with the remaining summer left!


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 27, 2015)

Can't wait to see how the Fire Festival will play out!


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 27, 2015)

Definitely excited for this.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 27, 2015)

Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## lizzy541 (Jul 27, 2015)

cc: this seems fun


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 27, 2015)

Cool event (or should I say hot ), can't wait


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jul 27, 2015)

Looks like it's going to be a lot of fun! I'm not very creative, but I'll do my best. Excited to see everyone's entries!


----------



## MissiNy (Jul 27, 2015)

Can't wait Sounds like fun


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 27, 2015)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 27, 2015)

WEEEEEE NEW EVENT


----------



## Cress (Jul 27, 2015)

I love that inspiration picture. :3


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 27, 2015)

This is going to be sooo fun!! Can't wait!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 27, 2015)

RIP Isabelle

Guess the staff is planning on serving dog tonight. Bunch of savages.


----------



## Miharu (Jul 27, 2015)

SO EXCITED FOR THIS!!! >//v//< Definitely going after that blue flame because blue is my favorite color <3 So happy I get to participate in an event!! Missed out last time since I went hiatus ; v;


----------



## WonderK (Jul 27, 2015)

That Isabelle graphic reminds me of something similar I made back in 2008. 



Spoiler


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 27, 2015)

Delicious Isabelle hot dogs.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 27, 2015)

So the toy hammer has the same Willy Wonka ticket as the Pokeball.

Oh, and Isabelle on fire?! That's hurting my feelings, very badly. - just joking


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2015)

Ah!  Everyone run!  The mods have set Isabelle on fire and the fire is spreading to the tree at the top of the page and will then spread around the whole forum!

In all seriousness though, this looks like a nice mini event, and at least it explains what embers are going to be for


----------



## Jacob (Jul 27, 2015)

some1 wanna save me an apple :.)


----------



## Espurr (Jul 27, 2015)

To celebrate, my avatar is now on fire.

So, since when is the dog waifu Katniss Everdeen?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 27, 2015)

Can we only buy 1 ticket?


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 27, 2015)

The shops down, be prepared buyers!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 27, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> The shops down, be prepared buyers!



-raises her fists-

Good luck everyone! Let's all eat healthy now!


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 27, 2015)

Lmao they were all gone in 1 second...I had one in my cart but nope xD


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jul 27, 2015)

Welp, that was fast. How are you all so good?


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 27, 2015)

It booted me from the shop, literally clicked to refresh shop and clicked the apple to buy it and it took me back to the main page :X


----------



## Greninja (Jul 27, 2015)

noo i had one in my cart !!!


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 27, 2015)

It was in my cart, but it vanished when I click checkout.


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 27, 2015)

so bummed right now i didnt get a apple


----------



## tomothy (Jul 27, 2015)

whoa i actually got an apple from the store for once??

also rly hyped for the art contest!! probably going to enter~~

EDIT: nevermind, it said I bought one but I didn't, kinda disappointed


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeah, who ended up getting one? o: I failed, ahah.


----------



## Alien (Jul 27, 2015)

I wasn't expecting only 16 to be sold, I managed to get one though :x


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 27, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Can we only buy 1 ticket?



read the description


----------



## toddishott (Jul 27, 2015)

Yap bought the apple and went straight to a this page cannot be displayed and I have no apple once again.


----------



## Greninja (Jul 27, 2015)

Alien said:


> I wasn't expecting only 16 to be sold, I managed to get one though :x



lucky


----------



## Franny (Jul 27, 2015)

i got some, i might give 1-2 away later today for those who didnt get one


----------



## Heichou_ (Jul 27, 2015)

Oh wow x'D I actually got it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 27, 2015)

Lol I tried just to see if I could get one and they were gone in less than a minute


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 27, 2015)

Sucre said:


> i got some, i might give 1-2 away later today for those who didnt get one



Oh that is so kind of you :3


----------



## Sona (Jul 27, 2015)

It ripped it out of my cart Q-Q


----------



## Greninja (Jul 27, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Lol I tried just to see if I could get one and they were gone in less than a minute



they were gone in less than a second


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 27, 2015)

You guys are fast, wow.

Gosh darn it slow internet.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 27, 2015)

toddishott said:


> Yap bought the apple and went straight to a this page cannot be displayed and I have no apple once again.



Similar for me but back to home page


----------



## toddishott (Jul 27, 2015)

This happened last time I tried buying an apple. Confirmed the purchase and automatically went to this page cannot be displayed. I don't understand. I can buy any other collectable just not the apple I guess.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 27, 2015)

Sucre said:


> i got some, i might give 1-2 away later today for those who didnt get one



You're so generous.

Yeah, I attempted to get one, but unlike the last two directs, I failed.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 27, 2015)

I got to the checkout screen and clicked purchase, but afterwards it just redirected me back to my inventory.


----------



## Cress (Jul 27, 2015)

Why is everyone talking about amiibos?


----------



## Forek (Jul 27, 2015)

2 minutes too slow.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 27, 2015)

Someone must have bought like, 12 at once. xP


----------



## Franny (Jul 27, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Oh that is so kind of you :3



i felt kind of bad because i used the touchpad on my laptop to get the apples and instead of clicking once i clicked a few more times because i was shaking from excitement... so i'll give a few away (since i read that 16 were stocked and... i got 6... thats not fair ;w; )


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 27, 2015)

Sucre said:


> i got *some*, i might give 1-2 away later today for those who didnt get one



boooooo

I don't care if you're thinking of giving away, I'm trying to get me a purchased one


----------



## Greninja (Jul 27, 2015)

well gg too all who got an apple


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 27, 2015)

Sucre said:


> i felt kind of bad because i used the touchpad on my laptop to get the apples and instead of clicking once i clicked a few more times because i was shaking from excitement... so i'll give a few away (since i read that 16 were stocked and... i got 6... thats not fair ;w; )



Omg, six? That's crazy! But it is really sweet of you to give them away!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 27, 2015)

it.. it was in my inventory then i clicked confirm and then i didnt have it :,)


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 27, 2015)

Another one got restocked, except those with an apple already can't get another one now.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 27, 2015)

Sucre said:


> i felt kind of bad because i used the touchpad on my laptop to get the apples and instead of clicking once i clicked a few more times because i was shaking from excitement... so i'll give a few away (since i read that 16 were stocked and... i got 6... thats not fair ;w; )



Awwww. x3 That's really nice of you!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 27, 2015)

Sucre said:


> i felt kind of bad because i used the touchpad on my laptop to get the apples and instead of clicking once i clicked a few more times because i was shaking from excitement... so i'll give a few away (since i read that 16 were stocked and... i got 6... thats not fair ;w; )



I'll be so thankful if you give me one. I once had one, but I gave it away to another apple on this site (I'm one of the apples).


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 27, 2015)

I just went back to the shop and it displayed a tag that says inventory/cart wont let me buy any  I do have one but patterning I was gonna do, dang it


----------



## Sona (Jul 27, 2015)

Sucre said:


> i felt kind of bad because i used the touchpad on my laptop to get the apples and instead of clicking once i clicked a few more times because i was shaking from excitement... so i'll give a few away (since i read that 16 were stocked and... i got 6... thats not fair ;w; )



That's kind of cute LOL <3


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 27, 2015)

Sucre said:


> i felt kind of bad because i used the touchpad on my laptop to get the apples and instead of clicking once i clicked a few more times because i was shaking from excitement... so i'll give a few away (since i read that 16 were stocked and... i got 6... thats not fair ;w; )



You got 6!!!! Oh you have some of the best internet I have ever seen!! Lucky lady


----------



## Forek (Jul 27, 2015)

Idk shop is messing with me


----------



## Franny (Jul 27, 2015)

Rei Parfait said:


> That's kind of cute LOL <3



haha, it was worst in last months restock. i stopped the wifi on all of my devices just to ensure i'd get SOMETHING and went a little overboard getting stuff. 
(btw to everyone who wants an apple- i'll make a thread once i get back from my doctor appointment tomorrow giving away 3 apples. tyvm)


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 27, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> It was in my cart, but it vanished when I click checkout.





Greninja said:


> noo i had one in my cart !!!





Greninja said:


> well gg too all who got an apple





Jacob_lawall said:


> it.. it was in my inventory then i clicked confirm and then i didnt have it :,)





Sucre said:


> i felt kind of bad because i used the touchpad on my laptop to get the apples and instead of clicking once i clicked a few more times because i was shaking from excitement... so i'll give a few away (since i read that 16 were stocked and... i got 6... thats not fair ;w; )



your really kind for doing it but dont feel bad you have fast hands thats all

but i would really love one of those juicy reds


----------



## Franny (Jul 27, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> You got 6!!!! Oh you have some of the best internet I have ever seen!! Lucky lady



it's actually really poor internet!! at least i think so haha


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 27, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Another one got restocked, except those with an apple already can't get another one now.



I saw this.

Once more actually adding it to my cart was 2slo


----------



## toddishott (Jul 27, 2015)

I GOT ONE!!!!! OH MY GOD YESSSSSS


----------



## Forek (Jul 27, 2015)

One more stocked i saw it and shop messed me up again


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 27, 2015)

Sucre said:


> haha, it was worst in last months restock. i stopped the wifi on all of my devices just to ensure i'd get SOMETHING and went a little overboard getting stuff.
> (btw to everyone who wants an apple- i'll make a thread once i get back from my doctor appointment tomorrow giving away 3 apples. tyvm)



Wow, you are really lucky, and fast fingers, everything for a great online shopper  Nice job and you are really the sweetest :3


----------



## Sona (Jul 27, 2015)

Sucre said:


> haha, it was worst in last months restock. i stopped the wifi on all of my devices just to ensure i'd get SOMETHING and went a little overboard getting stuff.
> (btw to everyone who wants an apple- i'll make a thread once i get back from my doctor appointment tomorrow giving away 3 apples. tyvm)



XD !!!

You're very kind for doing that! I'd enter but I only want one to sell xD


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 27, 2015)

Sucre said:


> it's actually really poor internet!! at least i think so haha



Broken hard drive on this computer which causes it to shut down randomly and go slow with an internet that drops 1/2 the time here, almost any internet is great but ours XD


----------



## Jacob (Jul 27, 2015)

omg guys like literally im still shaking :,)

congrats to everyone who got one!!


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 27, 2015)

its like i had it in my cart and i got to excited before i pressed the button smh guess that what i get for celebrating early


----------



## Franny (Jul 27, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Wow, you are really lucky, and fast fingers, everything for a great online shopper  Nice job and you are really the sweetest :3



thank you :,D
im gearing up for cyber monday, gotta get me all those deals


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 27, 2015)

I think the one at a time restock is happening again, just saw another being restocked


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 27, 2015)

well atleast i got a raffle ticket before they all sold out good luck everybody


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 27, 2015)

Sucre said:


> thank you :,D
> im gearing up for cyber monday, gotta get me all those deals



If you are being serious then man do you got them deals wrapped around your fingers XD


----------



## Forek (Jul 27, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Wow, you are really lucky, and fast fingers, everything for a great online shopper  Nice job and you are really the sweetest :3



You dont need fast fingers, you just need the shop to not mess you up. AKA BUYING ONE FIVE DIFFERENT TIMES AND IT DISSAPPEARING


----------



## Franny (Jul 27, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> If you are being serious then man do you got them deals wrapped around your fingers XD



cyber monday and black friday is a big deal at my house so i might as well, haha


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 27, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I think the one at a time restock is happening again, just saw another being restocked



Just like the green candy last year?


----------



## Franny (Jul 27, 2015)

Forek said:


> You dont need fast fingers, you just need the shop to not mess you up. AKA BUYING ONE FIVE DIFFERENT TIMES AND IT DISSAPPEARING



the shop gets really wonky around restock times- try disconnecting other devices that you can from your wifi temporarily until you can check out, thats what i usually do


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 27, 2015)

Sucre said:


> cyber monday and black friday is a big deal at my house so i might as well, haha



Well then you are a winner


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 27, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Just like the green candy last year?



nah i dont think so


----------



## Forek (Jul 27, 2015)

Thx shop for stocking again i didnt get anything


----------



## Aeryka (Jul 27, 2015)

Twice I got it into my checkout and clicked purchase, but I guess I wasn't fast enough. Oh well better luck next time >u<


----------



## tomothy (Jul 27, 2015)

aAAA i got one from the tiny restocks! was just refreshing constantly hoping for one to be restocked <3

i have to make a new collectible lineup now gr8

easy enough actually


----------



## Forek (Jul 27, 2015)

Sucre said:


> the shop gets really wonky around restock times- try disconnecting other devices that you can from your wifi temporarily until you can check out, thats what i usually do



Thing is i dont have any other devices that were on


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 27, 2015)

ok, one at a time is pretty obnoxious bull**** tbh


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 27, 2015)

Sucre said:


> haha, it was worst in last months restock. i stopped the wifi on all of my devices just to ensure i'd get SOMETHING and went a little overboard getting stuff.
> (btw to everyone who wants an apple- i'll make a thread once i get back from my doctor appointment tomorrow giving away 3 apples. tyvm)



That's so awesome of you  I already have an apple but at least others will have a chance c:


----------



## Franny (Jul 27, 2015)

Forek said:


> Thing is i dont have any other devices that were on



how about other programs? like steam/skype/etc etc?


----------



## Azza (Jul 27, 2015)

Lol if I got home from school ten minutes earlier I would've been on to get one XD


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 27, 2015)

BLaaaaah. There's this speedy black spider in my room that I'm trying to kill but must focus on apple restocks!


----------



## Forek (Jul 27, 2015)

Sucre said:


> how about other programs? like steam/skype/etc etc?



No. My computer just has a window open, nobody else is on either.


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 27, 2015)

mad that i keep checking the shop like something gonna be there :/


----------



## Franny (Jul 27, 2015)

Forek said:


> No. My computer just has a window open, nobody else is on either.



odd, might just be the site then :/ sorry to hear about that

- - - Post Merge - - -

(btw guys i feel like i should ask this here- what time would you guys want me to hold the giveaway? i want equal chance for everyone. im EST just fyi c: )


----------



## Heyden (Jul 27, 2015)

Just got out of school

*sob* Missed it, wanted one for my friend :/


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 27, 2015)

I won't be entering, but why not just hold it for 24 hours at minimum?


----------



## Forek (Jul 27, 2015)

Sucre said:


> odd, might just be the site then :/ sorry to hear about that



np, the site just hates me. On another note, why do lurkers always get the restocks? Like theres a big discussion going on with 20 people they get none and some people pop on and get like 3 each. From past restocks that has happened alot. (not talking about anyonein general)


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 27, 2015)

Sucre said:


> odd, might just be the site then :/ sorry to hear about that
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (btw guys i feel like i should ask this here- what time would you guys want me to hold the giveaway? i want equal chance for everyone. im EST just fyi c: )



I think same time as the apple was restocked (1am) considering the people that really wanted it stayed up for it?


----------



## Franny (Jul 27, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I won't be entering, but why not just hold it for 24 hours at minimum?



ok, i'll consider doing that. i was thinking something more along the lines of like a guessing game like most people do (i.e guess my fave ___ or a number between ___ and win ahhaha) but a RNG seems more reasonable now that i think about it


----------



## Azza (Jul 27, 2015)

Forek said:


> np, the site just hates me. On another note, why do lurkers always get the restocks? Like theres a big discussion going on with 20 people they get none and some people pop on and get like 3 each. From past restocks that has happened alot. (not talking about anyonein general)



Probably because they're talking instead of waiting for the restock.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 27, 2015)

Forek said:


> np, the site just hates me. On another note, why do lurkers always get the restocks? Like theres a big discussion going on with 20 people they get none and some people pop on and get like 3 each. From past restocks that has happened alot. (not talking about anyonein general)



because talking wastes valuable time that could be used for refreshing


----------



## Franny (Jul 27, 2015)

Forek said:


> np, the site just hates me. On another note, why do lurkers always get the restocks? Like theres a big discussion going on with 20 people they get none and some people pop on and get like 3 each. From past restocks that has happened alot. (not talking about anyonein general)



lurkers are usually hidden so they dont get distracted talking or such maybe


----------



## Forek (Jul 27, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> because talking wastes valuable time that could be used for refreshing



no like they literally just pop on and they get like 3 when ppl are waiting for hours


----------



## Franny (Jul 27, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I think same time as the apple was restocked (1am) considering the people that really wanted it stayed up for it?



so you're saying start it now basically? or 1 am tomorrow?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 27, 2015)

Sucre said:


> ok, i'll consider doing that. i was thinking something more along the lines of like a guessing game like most people do (i.e guess my fave ___ or a number between ___ and win ahhaha) but a RNG seems more reasonable now that i think about it



could always split to some rng and some guessing games

I mean you have 6 after all!


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 27, 2015)

Forek said:


> np, the site just hates me. On another note, why do lurkers always get the restocks? Like theres a big discussion going on with 20 people they get none and some people pop on and get like 3 each. From past restocks that has happened alot. (not talking about anyonein general)



right like dude where did you come from?? i never see you on here but you got 3 apples out the restock i call bull on that


----------



## Franny (Jul 27, 2015)

Forek said:


> no like they literally just pop on and they get like 3 when ppl are waiting for hours


theyre probably doing something else then and then get on before the restocks


----------



## Forek (Jul 27, 2015)

Nizzy said:


> right like dude where did you come from?? i never see you on here but you got 3 apples out the restock i call bull on that



ok then


----------



## Franny (Jul 27, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> could always split to some rng and some guessing games
> 
> I mean you have 6 after all!



that works :O ty for the input ily


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 27, 2015)

Sucre said:


> so you're saying start it now basically? or 1 am tomorrow?



Either way I guess. I mean if you are doing a random number generator, then I guess it doesn't really matter when you start.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 27, 2015)

Sucre said:


> so you're saying start it now basically? or 1 am tomorrow?



lol do i now while im still up ^-^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 27, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> lol do i now while im still up ^-^



Me too.


----------



## Forek (Jul 27, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> lol do i now while im still up ^-^




ill enter for you if you fall asleep


----------



## Franny (Jul 27, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Either way I guess. I mean if you are doing a random number generator, then I guess it doesn't really matter when you start.



haha yeah, i guess so


----------



## Azza (Jul 27, 2015)

Do you guys reckon they're actually going to do another restock anytime soon?


----------



## Franny (Jul 27, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> lol do i now while im still up ^-^


lol i was actually going to put the thread up right now
be sure to look out for it guys (might take me a while ok thx)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Azza said:


> Do you guys reckon they're actually going to do another restock anytime soon?



OP says theres gonna be one sometime mid day most likely sometime this week if im correct


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 27, 2015)

Azza said:


> Do you guys reckon they're actually going to do another restock anytime soon?



They said later this week or next week if you count that as soon.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 27, 2015)

Azza said:


> Do you guys reckon they're actually going to do another restock anytime soon?



I don't think so. I refreshed the shop 50 times, and I haven't got another apple restock.


----------



## Azza (Jul 27, 2015)

Mkay then thanks guys. Guess I'll come back on later  let me know if they restocked again while I'm going so I can cry myself to sleep later


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 27, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't think so. I refreshed the shop 50 times, and I haven't got another apple restock.



maybe but not tonight probably during the wk


----------



## Jacob (Jul 27, 2015)

at least the mailboxes restocked :,)


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 27, 2015)

Forek said:


> ok then



sorry got a lil too angry


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 27, 2015)

@Justin:

I failed to catch an apple restock, so what about a chocolate cake restock?


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 27, 2015)

Anyone else still shaking from the rush?...and possibly silently crying?


----------



## Forek (Jul 27, 2015)

Sucre said:


> theyre probably doing something else then and then get on before the restocks



No this was my point:



Person: Oh god the restock is in 5 minutes i hope i get one I've been up for 6 hours
Person 2: Yes me too ive stayed up all night

Restock happens

Person 1: Did anybody get any items?
Crowd of people: Noooo

Random person pops on
Random Person: Hey whats this a restock?
Random Person: I JUST GOT 3 ITEMS GUYS WOW
Another person: ME TOO!!!!!!

Person 1: Wow, we've been waiting 6 hours


This is a real example btw


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 27, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Anyone else still shaking from the rush?...and possibly silently crying?



im rocking in the corner


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm still shaking. Lol


----------



## Jacob (Jul 27, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I'm still shaking. Lol



haha same <3


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 27, 2015)

Forek said:


> No this was my point:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



happens everytime


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 27, 2015)

I was actually shaking too, not from an earthquake, but from a restock.


----------



## Forek (Jul 27, 2015)

if i manage to get one ill give it away to somebody


----------



## Franny (Jul 27, 2015)

ok guys the *giveaway is up*


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 27, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Anyone else still shaking from the rush?...and possibly silently crying?



yes ;(


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 27, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Anyone else still shaking from the rush?...and possibly silently crying?



nah, trying to get one apple is nowhere near as extreme tbh as when I was trying to get all the letters


----------



## Franny (Jul 27, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Anyone else still shaking from the rush?...and possibly silently crying?



i started shaking about 10 minutes before and havent stopped


----------



## Forek (Jul 27, 2015)

Nizzy said:


> happens everytime



yeah it rly sucks and it happens with everything


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 27, 2015)

Forek said:


> yeah it rly sucks and it happens with everything



i saw it was like 500 ppl online &nd thats when i knew it was over for me &nd the apple

- - - Post Merge - - -

still stalking the shop like something is gonna change


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 27, 2015)

I wonder if they are going to restock any more tonight.


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 27, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I wonder if they are going to restock any more tonight.



hopefully but i dont think so


----------



## Justin (Jul 27, 2015)

No more tonight, so don't spend any more time on the page checking right now!

We'll have another restock sometime this week or next week.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 27, 2015)

So excited for the Fire Festival, that smoking Isabelle though.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 27, 2015)

When did you guys get so stingy on the fifty free bells smh


----------



## Forek (Jul 27, 2015)

Tom said:


> When did you guys get so stingy on the fifty free bells smh



Are you gonna be obs/Replacement for nicks mafia game?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 27, 2015)

Based Jubs answering the collectible restock calls and my call for 50 bells. Best admin.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jul 27, 2015)

ahahhaha cant wait for the salty tears that will be shed over that toy hammer


----------



## Mariah (Jul 27, 2015)

Motes aren't even giftable? I would have loved to have ten of them.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 27, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Motes aren't even giftable? I would have loved to have ten of them.



While that would look cool, I personally like that only people that took part in the event can have them.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> While that would look cool, I personally like that only people that took part in the event can have them.



Ha, ya true on that.

Also I hope I win something from the raffle this time, I have so bad luck with those lol


----------



## device (Jul 27, 2015)

thx for allowing entries until august 10th!!

as im going camping for 4 days


----------



## Espurr (Jul 27, 2015)

I missed the restock?  Geez, I didn't know it was happening *four hours ago.*  >->


----------



## Heyden (Jul 27, 2015)

Wait, were the apples 1 per person?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> Wait, were the apples 1 per person?



If they did like last time pretty much yeah


----------



## device (Jul 27, 2015)

Umeko said:


> If they did like last time pretty much yeah



somebody got 6 apples from the restock so i guess not


----------



## Espurr (Jul 27, 2015)

I don't cri.
I'm perfectly fine with my apple from back when.
Instead, I will mope in my closet and wait seven days for the next restock.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

fwts said:


> somebody got 6 apples from the restock so i guess not



lol, really guess they didn't then.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 27, 2015)

I GO TO SLEEP AND EVERYTHING HAPPENEDS. THIS IS WHY I DONT SLEEP


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 27, 2015)

Woohoo!
I'm excited for this c:
hopefully I will do better at this then the easter event


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 27, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Woohoo!
> I'm excited for this c:
> hopefully I will do better at this then the easter event


Hopefully I can get both collectables.
I was asleep when the apples were restocked, it was 6am for me. But I should have a good chance because I'm going on holiday to Cornwall and that's what summer means to me.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 27, 2015)

hohoho tina you dirty dog!


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2015)

Trundle said:


> hohoho tina you dirty dog!



Surprise, I lied!


----------



## Venn (Jul 27, 2015)

Sounds like a fun event!!


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 27, 2015)

Those lanterns in the graphic are really nice. Looking forward to reading the summer stories.


----------



## Klave (Jul 27, 2015)

Yay, the festival looks to be awesome! 

Will the next apple restock give a chance to people in timezones that aren't in North America? This one was announced at 5am UK time and took place at 6am so it was over before I could even have a reasonable chance to find out about it. :c


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 27, 2015)

Klave said:


> Yay, the festival looks to be awesome!
> 
> Will the next apple restock give a chance to people in timezones that aren't in North America? This one was announced at 5am UK time and took place at 6am so it was over before I could even have a reasonable chance to find out about it. :c



Yeah! I am with you, English too here.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 27, 2015)

Klave said:


> Yay, the festival looks to be awesome!
> 
> Will the next apple restock give a chance to people in timezones that aren't in North America? This one was announced at 5am UK time and took place at 6am so it was over before I could even have a reasonable chance to find out about it. :c



It wasn't pleasant at 1am here in NA either... xD


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 27, 2015)

It was 10 pm for me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 27, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> It wasn't pleasant at 1am here in NA either... xD



It was 12 AM from where I live when the restock happened.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 27, 2015)

Has the 2nd restock occured?


----------



## Chanyeol (Jul 27, 2015)

Looks fun, new events are always exciting ^_^


----------



## raptorsvt79 (Jul 27, 2015)

i can't wait to see how these events play out


----------



## Klave (Jul 27, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Has the 2nd restock occured?



I don't think so, they said they'd give notice and it could be this week or next week.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 27, 2015)

Klave said:


> I don't think so, they said they'd give notice and it could be this week or next week.



Oh ok :3 I wont be here this week so I hope next week


----------



## Mini Mario (Jul 27, 2015)

Wait, did the Apple Restock already happen?


----------



## WonderK (Jul 28, 2015)

Mini Mario said:


> Wait, did the Apple Restock already happen?



Yes.


----------



## CoobaCupcake (Jul 28, 2015)

Wait so has staff been announced?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 28, 2015)

CoobaCupcake said:


> Wait so has staff been announced?



Not yet. They'll do it soon, but I don't know when.


----------



## Holla (Jul 29, 2015)

This sounds like a lot of fun! Thanks for holding this fun event TBT staff! You guys are amazing! ^.^


----------



## Espurr (Aug 5, 2015)

**continues waiting in a corner**


----------

